# No TPP allowed



## ICE (Oct 14, 2018)

Obviously there will be a conflict with the electrical service drop and the proposed addition. In these situations I have always asked for a temporary power pole so that the addition is not built around the service drop.  I have found the drop poked through the addition roof sheathing on more than one occasion. Unfortonately I have no pictures....that may change soon.

Recently the office refused to issue a TPP permit even though I wrote a correction to install a TPP.  Here is what I didn't know....for decades.  Our policy is to issue a TPP under two conditions....and only two.
#1. A new building is being constructed on a bare lot.
#2. There was a fire that resulted in the service panel not being serviceable.

The case of an addition is not reason enough to issue a TPP permit because the job might be abandoned at some point. Then we may be stuck with a dwelling being energized with a TPP and no way to stop that.  So we will not allow a TPP for any addition.

When I ask what procedure should commence to prevent the addition from being built around the drop, I do not get an answer.

What I get from the contractors is: "We will erect an outside wall and place a new panel in that wall."  "We will do that before we build the roof so that the drop never ends up through the addition."

I have, long ago, approved such a thing only to find that they lied......or what they did was more dangerous that a drop through the addition.  I can't legally endorse the new panel in a wall plan and I shouldn't be asked to go along with it.  I understand that the TPP is expensive.  I get that there is a delay.  What I don't get is why I am expected to let any and all do whatever blows up their skirt.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have seen that way too many times.  In one case a new garage was built in the back yard, accessible from an alley where the OH service came from so when you walked on the garage roof, the OH lateral to the house was 6" above the peak of the garage roof.


----------



## north star (Oct 14, 2018)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

Who or whom is expecting you to let any and
all do whatever blows up their skirts ?  

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ICE (Oct 14, 2018)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> 
> Who or whom is expecting you to let any and
> all do whatever blows up their skirts ?
> ...


The office manager shot down the request for a TPP so the contractor is left to do whatever.  I can't allow them to install a TPP and I haven't an alternative.  So what they do is what they do.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 15, 2018)

ICE said:


> What I get from the contractors is: "We will erect an outside wall and place a new panel in that wall." "We will do that before we build the roof so that the drop never ends up through the addition."


At that point you issue a stop work order on all work except electrical so the electrical service can be relocated and installed as an underground service. 

They can relocate the


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 15, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> They can relocate the


*Service?*

Would be concerned if they are dropping mud from the sky with a pumper truck for sure.

Do the plans call for the service panel to remain in it's same location or is it going to be a sub-panel?


----------



## ICE (Oct 15, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> *Service?*
> 
> Would be concerned if they are dropping mud from the sky with a pumper truck for sure.
> 
> Do the plans call for the service panel to remain in it's same location or is it going to be a sub-panel?


The plans do not include anything electrical.  They never do.


----------



## conarb (Oct 15, 2018)

ICE said:


> The plans do not include anything electrical.  They never do.


Where do you work, Dogpatch?  How do these guys get through plan check?  Plan check can take years around here, are we really in the same state?


----------



## ICE (Oct 15, 2018)

conarb said:


> are we really in the same state?



Not even the same planet.  You know better than to ask such a silly question.  Where you live and worked, the cars cost more than our houses.  You pay more in fees than the entire cost of two good sized room additions in my neighborhood.  

I must say that things have been picking up ever since we re-identified illegal garage conversions.  The ADU was just what we needed.  Now that everyone can be a landlord, we're a lot more sophisticated.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 16, 2018)

I bet conarb drinks Martini's, dry, stirred not shaken


----------

